# Festplatte wird beim Kopieren immer langsamer...



## Jojoshman (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Forumer,
mein Pc habe ich jetzt schon seit Mai letzen Jahres.Die Festplatte(Samsung HD103SJ) ist seit Anfang an so,sie wird beim Kopieren von Daten immer langsamer,am Anfang noch 150mb/s dann 30mb/s!!!
Ich kopiere übrigens von der einen Partition auf die Andere.
Woran liegt das???

Vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn's viele einzelne und nicht große Dateien sind, dann ist das kein Wunder, da Lese- und Schreibzugriffe jedes mal neu "angefragt" werden. Ansonsten ist diese Rate von 30MB/s bei üblichen HDD's normal. 150 ist eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Januar 2012)

ich schätze, die werte hast du mit windows direkt abgefragt.
meines wissens war es bei win schon immer so. je länger der vorgang dauert, desto mehr geht die anzeige runter. allerdings sind es am anfang auch nicht 150mb/sek. nur die anzeige zeigt dies halt an.
kannst du auch überprüfen, indem du den wert der bereits kopierten daten im auge behälts. wenn er anfangs wirklich mit 150mb/sek überträgt, dann solltest du den ersten 7 sekunden den ersten gb übertragen haben.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2012)

Och, das können am Anfang durchaus schon 150 MB/s sein, da kommt die Platte schon ran - an ihren schnellsten Stellen.
Aber die Windowsanzeige zeigt immer nur den Durchschnitt an - der wird alle paar Sekunden neu berechnet.
Es geht hier ja um *eine* Platte und wenn die Daten auf sich selbst kopiert, muss sie ständig zwischen Lese- und Schreibmodus umschalten, davon abgesehen, das sie mit dem Kopfträger dauernd hin- und her steppen muss. Und wenn es auch noch viele winzige Dateien sind, anstatt nur eine Handvoll großer, geht es noch mehr in den Keller. Alles normal soweit.
Wenn man zwischen zwei getrennten Platten kopiert und nicht nur zwischen Partitionen auf einer einzelnen Platte, sieht die Geschichte schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2012)

ja würde es auch als normal erachten...zudem sind HDD innen schneller als auf dem äußeren Bereich (oder anders rum bin mir grad nicht sicher) was soviel heißt wie...
je voller die HDD desto langsamer wird sie idr auch weil man immer mehr in die langsameren Bereiche vordringt.


----------



## ShiningDragon (15. Januar 2012)

Jojoshman schrieb:


> Ich kopiere übrigens von der einen Partition auf die Andere.


 
Das ist einer der Gründe und eine der Hauptursachen für geringe Transferraten.  Dein Kopiervorgang zeigt anfangs eine so hohe Übertragungsrate, weil der Cache Deines Betriebssystems gefüllt wird; während dieser gefüllt wird, werden die zu schreibenden Daten im Puffer der Festplatte vorgehalten und von dort auf die Magnetscheibe geschrieben.  Irgendwann ist der Zwischenpuffer voll und das System muss warten, dass die olle Magnetscheibe, die in Deinem Fall gleich ZWEIFACH belastet wird, mit dem Schreiben hinterherkommt.
Des Weiteren haben auch Grösse und Anzahl der Dateien Einfluss auf die Transferrate, ebenso wie ein OnAccess Scanner Deines Antivirenprogrammes.

Vermeide nach Möglichkeit das Kopieren auf einer einzelnen HDD; es geht schneller, wenn Du von einer physischen(!) Festplatte auf eine andere physische(!) Festplatte kopierst.


----------



## Jojoshman (15. Januar 2012)

Achso ok,das wusst ich nicht,ich dachte von einer partition auf die andere wäre schneller.Aber da ich mir bald eh eine SSD zulegen werde,wird das dann kein Problem mehr sein
Nochmal danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

partitionen sind mehr oder weniger nur Logische Unterteilungen für dich...Für eine HDD ist es mehr oder weniger egal von wo du was hin kopieren möchtest, sie wird immer gleich langsam/schnell sein....Eine SSD ist im allgemeinen in dieser sache etwas (arg) schneller, weil sie keine zeit benötigt um die Schreib/Leseköpfe neu zu Positionieren. 

Die Idealle Lösung ist aber weiterhin bei SSD wie auch bei den HDD zwei getrennte physikalisch medien so das sich die eine aufs Lesen und die andere aufs schreiben konzentrieren kann. Ob die Kombi HDD+SSD, HDD+HDD, SSD+SSD fast egal ist außer das letzteres natürlich naturgemäß am geilsten abgeht ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich würde die Smart Werte der Hdd mal mit GSmartcontrol überprüfen.


----------

